# Coupons for Rag Shop and Michaels



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just letting everyone who has a Rag Shop and or Michaels in the area. 40% off coupons are in today's paper. 40% off can be used on any one regular priced item. Sale is for August 20th-August 26th.

Also in this weeks ad:
Rag Shop the Lemax Halloween Gothic House or Zombie Cafe is on sale for $27.99 each, regular price $39.99

Michaels has 25% off it's Lemax Halloween Spooky Town Collection.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks BC!


Now, if i only had a newspaper........

*goes to raid neighbor's porch*


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Koumajutsa, You can sign up to receive the ads for each store via email if that helps. Not sure if they offer the 40% coupon that way.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

well, i didn't find the michael's ad, but i did score teh Fry's ad! W00t!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for the info, I went out and bought the paper just for the coupon. Of course Spooky town is 25% off this week so can't use it on that.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

you can always say you dont receive the flyer and they will give it to you anyway. Thats what I do as the Michaels are in 2 citys a half hour on either side of me so I dont receive the flyers.... they are always fine with it


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Our Michaels is very strick on MUST have your coupon or it's full price. They do however except competitor coupons from AC Moore.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

our michaels store has the ads right at the front door.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hib, ours does also but the 40 or 50% off coupon is not in the store copies of the flyers.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Our Micheal's never puts the flyers in their store. I did get a flyer with today's paper and there's a 40% off coupon this week. That crystal ball with the gypsy head in it is _so_ mine. I plan on hacking it to death! mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Also, the paper had a 40% coupon for Hobby Lobby and Michael's will take that one also.


----------

